
Jerks and the Startups They Ruin - ziszis
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/04/01/opinion/sunday/jerks-and-the-start-ups-they-ruin.html
======
Doches
This is basically a more serious riff on Dan Lyon's 'Disrupted' \-- and having
read that book, I'm a little disappointed in this editorial as it doesn't
bring anything particular new to this (Uber) discussion.

His previous book, with its first-person descriptions of life inside Hubspot
rang _eerily_ true to me as a late-30s employee at a Bay-area unicorn, and has
caused me to re-evaluate a lot of things around me. Disrupted is hilarious,
depressing, and fucking spot-on.

